

Insync is now free - scharan
https://forums.insynchq.com/discussion/589/official-insync-is-free/

======
scharan
It just works. While still in private beta, it works just fine. And best of
all - they just made it free!

For those who don't know - Insynch.com is like dropbox. Only, it syncs with
your own Google docs account.

